# green tomato marmalade



## erietuna (Mar 3, 2005)

Green Tomato Marmalade
24 Medium tomato's, 4 Orange's, 3 1/2 lbs granulated sugar
Core and peel tomato's and cut into this slices. Wash and peel orange's an dcut peeling into thin strip's. Cut Orange's into this strip's. Combine tomato's,orange's, orange peel's and sugar in a kettle and let set overnight in frig.
In the morning, place ketle over low heat and gradually bring mixture to a boil, stirring occasionally. simmer gently about two hours, until thick.
Can in water bath 10 mins. Make's 6 pint's.
Enjoy,
erietuna


----------

